

Metrics for Start-Up - Sato
http://blog.kissmetrics.com/9-metrics/

======
chris_dcosta
This is great. Actually I think it says more than how to measure your startup.
I think it says what are the important factors in your business. What you
should be concentrating on doing as a startup.

